# Coyuntores, disyuntores



## darthjavader

Hola!!

tengo esta duda con un texto sobre electronica, circuitos, etc. Logré encontrar disyuntores como "*Circuit Breakers*", pero *Coyuntores*....no me aparece nada de nada ¿Qué es? ¿Cómo se dice en inglés?

Gracias!!!


----------



## MiloCox

Can you put it in context? Is the word "coyuntura"


----------



## darthjavader

it's hard to put it in a context, it's about electronics, electric circuits and alike. It's a list:
 
cargadores para baterias electricas; aparatos e instrumentos de quimica; chips; aparatos de cromatografia para laboratorios; maquinas de ensamblaje de tableros de circuitos; disyuntores; coyuntores; trajes de proteccion contra los accidentes, las radiaciones y el fuego


----------



## MiloCox

Yikes, that's tough. So this might be a stretch but when I put it in google translate I get "circuit closers" and when I search the phrase "circuit closers" on google is comes up in several books on engineering. This is by no means reliable... perhaps your thread needs to be moved to the "specialized terminology" portion of this site and you could get more assistance.


----------



## Quetzali

Encontré disyuntores como 1. Circuit breaker. _(Electricity)_ (m)
  Mira el significado de la palabra socket en inglés. No estoy segura de su exactitud.


----------



## darthjavader

CIRCUIT BREAKER es justo lo que necesitaba!! muchas gracias!!!


----------



## MiloCox

DarthjaVader - you already told us that in your first post: 

"Logré encontrar disyuntores como "Circuit Breakers", pero Coyuntores...."

I thought you were looking for Coyuntores? (Circuit closers) Are Circuit closers and circuit breakers the same thing?


----------



## darthjavader

You're right. I got confused, my bad. I finally used "Circuit Closers" to translate Coyuntores


----------



## darthjavader

Still!! Thanks to everyone for your help!!!


----------



## MiloCox

lol... Ok, thank you for clarifying!


----------

